# RS Photoshoot ~ Wednesday 5th JUNE



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

On Wednesday 5th June we intend to carry out a professional photo shoot of several Audi TT RS'. I gather we may have the odd R8 too. Due to the nature of the shoot, we intend on mostly shoot RS models, all other are of course welcome, and I'm sure you'll get some snaps too.

*Location will be in the vicinity of Harrogate, North Yorkshire. We intend to shoot in some stunning scenic locations.
*
Focus:
- Individual car shots
- Group shots
- Moving blurry background shots with a rig mounting
- GoPro footage etc

John Tyler the photographer is looking to expand his portfolio in order to progress his career. Therefore the shoot will be at no cost, raw and rendered images will free, but perhaps we all buy him a drink and drop him £5-10 each in order to get a DVD with all images etc.

Itinerary:
*

3.45 - 4.00pm Meet at The Smiths Arms, Beckwithshaw, Harrogate, HG3 1QW (Road/Street for RNS-E users "Otley Road" )
*
4.00 - 6.00pm Rolling shots with the rig, making our way to the next meeting point for later arrivals.
*
6.00 - 7.00pm Meet at Stump Cross Caverns, Appletreewick, HG3 5JL (Road/Street for RNS-E users "B6265" )*

7.00 - 9.00 Cruise through Nidderdale to The Hare & Hounds, HG3 3SG (Road/Street for RNS-E users "MillLane" ) for dinner and drinks. We of course will be stopping occasionally for photo opportunities.

If we could please get firm numbers in order for me to book a table at the pub.

So if you are interested please post below and I will add your name to the guest list.
Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/events/329471763848547/329473363848387/?notif_t=plan_mall_activity

_Those attending:_
TondyTT - Suzuka TTRS + 2
TootRS - Sepang TTRS + 1
Scott - Panter TTRS
Scott's Brother - Misano TTRS
Richard - Ibis R8 V10

_Maybe's:_
JamieKip - Suzuka TTRS
psg001 - Daytona TTRS
Anakin - Solar TTRS
JamS3 - Ibis TTRS
Glyn - Atom
Mitch - Orange Golf
Grasmere - Ibis amplified


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Awwww such a shame it's too far from me or I would come along


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> Awwww such a shame it's too far from me or I would come along


Sorry Pat, would be good to put a face to the name.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Should be a great day for it and fingers crossed the weather is good


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Put me down for a definite maybe :lol: . Should be ok for that day, if i can find a nice Hotel i might even bring Hitler along and stay over.
Ibis white TTRS


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

davectr said:


> Put me down for a definite maybe :lol: . Should be ok for that day, if i can find a nice Hotel i might even bring Hitler along and stay over.
> Ibis white TTRS


Brilliant Dave, ill pop you down. Check out the Facebook page, quite a bit of banter on that. Where are you located?


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry mate don't do Facebook so can't check it out, I'll just have to keep an eye out on here [THUMBS UP SIGN]. 
I'm from Guisborough, North Yorkshire


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Are pics posted up anywhere on here :?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

KIFOO said:


> Are pics posted up anywhere on here :?


yes ill post them up after John has edited them etc.


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice one mate look forward to seeing them


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Hi TondyTT
Put me down as 'definite maybe' please, can't think why I can't make it but likely to be later on.

Any locations yet?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Location hunting tomorrow and will then post information.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Finding a good location is always the tough part :/


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Okay guys so John and I went out scouting last night...

We have found some great spots to get some photos, and also a location with a large car park, a cavern which we are welcome to explore the 150ft deep delights of yorkshires caving/potholing. See a few shots from my iphone below.

*Itinerary:*

3.45 - 4.00pm Meet at The Smiths Arms, Beckwithshaw, Harrogate, HG3 1QW (Road/Street for RNS-E users "Otley Road" )

4.00 - 6.00pm Rolling shots with the rig, making our way to the next meeting point for later arrivals.

6.00 - 7.00pm Meet at Stump Cross Caverns, Appletreewick, HG3 5JL (Road/Street for RNS-E users "B6265" )

7.00 - 9.00 Cruise through Nidderdale to The Hare & Hounds, HG3 3SG (Road/Street for RNS-E users "MillLane" ) for dinner and drinks. We of course will be stopping occasionally for photo opportunities.

If we could please get firm numbers in order for me to book a table at the pub.


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Put me down for a definite, +1 guest if you need numbers for the meal


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

DELAYED UNTIL WEDNESDAY 5TH JUNE DUE TO VERY POOR WEATHER FORECAST!!!

PLEASE AMEND YOUR ATTENDANCE IF NECESSARY...


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm afraid that's me out then, can't make it then. Hope you get some good photos!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Dont forget about the shoot this wednesday guys.... Same timings as originally planned.


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

How did it go guys any preview of pics available Where's the pics guys :?


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Did u get any good shots guys 8)


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes but myself and John, the photographer are on holiday for a while. Will post once he's edited them.


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Cool mate look forward to seeing them


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Where the rs going to fast to get any shots


----------

